# Are these safe to eat?



## bunny34422 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey guys, I just have a few questions on certain items for Timothy. He only likes the toys that he can chew or eat, so apple sticks, grass mats, and wicker balls. And even then he's pretty picky.. he only chews on certain balls and I've noticed he doesn't touch the thick sticks.  So I'm going to look at other appropriate edible toys to keep him busy.

- Are palm leaf bowls/plates okay for him? I got mixed responses from other owners so I want to confirm. He once got a hold of one last year and liked it, so if they are safe, what should I look out for? This one from Amazon for example says "made from cleaned and steam-treated leaves our palm leaf plates have no chemicals, dyes, glue, or wax." link
- I've seen some people from the HRS Facebook group say that they avoid Kaytee because a lot of their products are not the best for rabbits. Does this include their chew-a-bowl? I'm going to assume yes because ingredients include potato starch and honey?

If anyone has any other toy or shop suggestions, let me know! I'm also thinking about getting pinecones and hay cubes for him to gnaw on


----------



## ButskoBata (Feb 22, 2021)

Honestly just make him a cardboard house and put hay and a bed in there. My bunny loves it! Or even a cardboard cat scratcher without cat nip


----------



## bunny34422 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah I've got some cardboard boxes in his room and he likes to sleep and zoom through them! I just don't fully trust him with beds yet because he just pees on them all, so I'll wait til he gets neutered before trying again. I've looked at those cardboard scratchers and houses for cats, I think I'll grab one the next time I'm out shopping


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 23, 2021)

I have found that Theo likes cardboard boxes the best, but I think they look kinda trashy when people come over so I am always looking for better options. I highly suggest checking out Etsy for rabbit toys! One of my favorite shops is Winni Guinea Poo.

Those palm leaf bowls should be okay since they have no dyes, glue, etc. I got one for Theo once and he really liked it! I would stay away from the Kaytee chew-a-bowl. It is full of bad stuff for bunnies.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 23, 2021)

He sounds just like Apollo haha! His treat ball is his fav! The palm leaf bowls are a favourite here too!


----------

